# Third eyelid showing



## Foofy (May 30, 2004)

Can anyone give me more info on bunnies 3rdeyelids showing? As explained in my previous post my bunnyCrunchie has just had a mammary tumour removed just over a weekago. Since then at various times her 3rd eyelid has beenshowing, sometimes more than others and sometimes not at all.

Have spoken to the vet and he says this is a sign of stress due to thefact she has just had a majoroperation and it may last forabout 5 to 6 weeks. Has anyone had similar problems in theirbunnies? Does anyone know if it will really last this long?

Sue, Crunchie &amp; Benjy

PS I will try and put in a picture of Benjy soon, now I have managed apicture of Crunchie on my other post. Still not that good at thiscomputer lark!


----------



## Carolyn (May 31, 2004)

Hi Foofy,

The third-eyelid has so many different layers as to why it happens thatit's really hard to say what's going on without seeing her. 

There are different stages for it, there are different reasons as towhy it shows up, the rabbit's history, etc. It sounds like you have avery caring and knowledgeable veterinarian. I'd trust what he's saying.It sounds like solid advice to me.

I've known people who's rabbits have had the third-eyelid and it's corrected itself. It is upsetting to see.

* * * * * * * *

Pamnock?

Is there a medical term for the third eyelid? I've yet to find it.

Thanks.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (May 31, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> * * * * * * * *
> 
> Pamnock?
> 
> ...




nictitating membrane


----------



## Carolyn (May 31, 2004)

Thank you, Pamnock!

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 31, 2004)

Pam is totally AWESOME !!!


----------



## pamnock (May 31, 2004)

Stop it you guys -- my big head is going to EXPLODE 



Pam


----------



## Wabbitwuv (May 31, 2004)

Could someone please explain what it means to havea 3rd eyelid...in layman's terms? Is this similar to theprotective eyelid found in alligators and crocodiles? Dorabbits have these, I have not read about these in any of my rabbitbooks.

Wabbitwuv


----------



## Foofy (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for everyones replies, and thanks Pam for giving me the technical term! Even my vet didn't tell me that! 

Crunchie's showing of the 3rd eyelids in both eyes does seem to begetting a little bit better i.e. they are not showing so much.Hopefully this is a good sign that she is on the road to recovery afterher operation.


Here they both are, I am starting to get the hang of uploading thesepictures now! Crunchie is the light coloured one giving Benjy a bigkiss a few months ago! Any ideas as to what breed Crunchie is? I knowBenjy is a silver fox but don't know about her.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 1, 2004)

Ohhhhhh ... look at these sweet babies!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 1, 2004)

What is the third eyelid? Is it that translucent covering that pulls over their eyes at times?


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2004)

I believe that Crunchie and Benjy are both mixedbreeds. The UK breeds are rather similar to ours, but theyaccept more color varieties in the breeds than we do.

Crunchie's color is fawn and Benjy's color is a beautiful black otter,which is very different from the color of the silver foxbreed. I believe you may have been thinking of the silvermarten which has a similar color.



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2004)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> What is the third eyelid? Is it that translucent coveringthat pulls over their eyes at times?




Here's info on the physical construction of the rabbit eye. Very interesting!

http://home.kc.rr.com/jhabernal/mohrskc/hrswebpg24.html


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 1, 2004)

Is it bad if it's showing in the corner of theireyes? I never knew it was but you can see it in both of Spice's eyesall the time. :?I figured that was normal.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2004)

The membrane may be visible for any number ofreasons. We have a holland who's "third eyelid" shows all thetime. It can be due to a genetic weakness in the muscles thatcontract the membrane.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2004)

*Foofy wrote: *


> Here they both are, I am starting to get the hang of uploading thesepictures now! Crunchie is the light coloured one giving Benjy a bigkiss a few months ago! Any ideas as to what breed Crunchie is? I knowBenjy is a silver fox but don't know about her.




I found more info on the UK Silver Fox, which is different from our USSilver Fox. The UK Silver Fox is very similar to the USSilver Marten. By UK Standards, Benjy doesn't fit the colordescription for Silver Fox due to the Tan triangle behind her ears.(It's supposed to be Silver).

http://www.geocities.com/ifoxclub/main.htm



Pam


----------



## Foofy (Jun 1, 2004)

Pam

Thanks ever so much for looking this up for me. I did knowthat our UK Silver Fox is called a Marten in the USA, strange eh! Havelooked at the link. Benjy has a large patch of fawn colour behind hisears not a small white patch as they are supposed to! He is also whiteall under his stomach. He is obviously not a real silver fox!But I think he is pretty!

The woman at the rescue centre where I got him from told me he was anotter fox colour. Have you heard of this? Maybe that is whenthey have brown behind the ears instead of white. He also has bits ofbrowny colour mixed in with the white and black on his front paws.

I did not know either that Crunchie's colour was fawn.Should have known that shouldn't I seeing as I have kept bunnies foryears! I did think she was a mixture of breeds though.

Sue, Crunchie &amp; Benjy


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2004)

*Foofy wrote: *


> The woman at the rescue centre where I got him from told me he was an otter fox colour.


In the US, Benjy's color would be called "black otter". Whatwe call an otter fox is probably different from your otterfox.In the US,it is the geneticequivalent to a "tort otter" and is not showable in anybreed(it's a color very similar to fawn, but with tortshading).

In the UK, "Otter Fox" may indeed be what they call Benjy's color.



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's the link to the BRC (British Rabbit Council) where you can view photos of all the accepted breeds and colors

http://www.thebrc.org/index.html



Pam


----------



## Foofy (Jun 1, 2004)

Pam

Thanks again for the info.Have had a quick look at theBritish Rabbit Council link. Looks interesting will have another looklater. How come you are so knowledgeable about bunnies? Howmany do you have?

Sue


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Sue,

I'm always amazed at what I "don't" know LOL

I've had rabbits throughout my life, with our current stint being overthe last 14 years primarily with smaller breeds (although I've owned asampling of many different breeds). We currently are down toabout 150 rabbits, primarily Holland Lops and Dwarf Hotots.We also have Tans, Netherlands, English Spots, English Angoras,Himalayans, a Silver Fox, Satin, Checkered Giant and a Silver.

I'm an ARBA Judge and am proud to say that my daughter, Stephanie (atop Dwarf Hototbreeder)recently passed the ARBARegistrar's test and is currently working on completing the requirmentsfor a registrar's license.

I've been a 4-H advisor and give many presentations on every aspect ofrabbits with diseases being my primary interest. (Recentlyspoke for 2 hours on diseases!) Once I start, you just can'tshut me up LOL

My oldest son, Billy has exhibited Hollands for many years and at onetime was #1 open in Ohio and #18 in the nation (not bad for limitedshowing). My 5 year old son Matthew alsoenjoys showing and would like to be a judge some day.

Although my 14 year old son (Ryan) does not show, he is an expert at shearing Angoras and handling rabbits.

My husband has previously raised Checkered Giants &amp; NewZealands and hopes to get back into a larger breed at some point.

Pam


My website: http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/


----------



## 2bunmom (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Pam, You sure have an awesome family! :dude::dude::dude::dude: Beckie


----------



## Foofy (Jun 2, 2004)

Pam

Wow! I am lost for words now! No wonder everyone calls you the resident expert!

Sure sounds like a great family. Can't believe you have 150 rabbits though!

Many thanks for all your advice. 

Sue, Crunchie &amp; Benjy


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Foofy,

Just a note: Fauna's third eyelid was showing and she hasconjunctivitis. It could be as a result of that or stress. Will let youknow how her treatments go and the effect it has in the third eyelidretreating.

* * * * * * * * * * 

Pamnock,

You and Yours are Something Special. I wish I knew half of what your kids know about rabbits. You're an inspiration to us all.

-Carolyn


----------



## Foofy (Jun 10, 2004)

Carolyn

I agree with you about Pam I think she is amazing! 

Hope Fauna's conjunctivitis is improving. Crunchie's 3rd eyelid is justabout back to normal now i.e. not showing much at all. I assume my vetwas right it must have been the stress of having a major operation. Hedid say it may take about 5-6 weeks but it has not been that long 

Let us know how Fauna gets on? Are you putting drops or something in her eyes?

Sue


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Foofy,

I'm thrilled to hear that Crunchie's third eyelid is back to where it should be.

Fauna's looks better and better every day. I want them to beclear when I post the pictures of her. I have toput ointment in them twice a day fora week. Shetakes it pretty well now. The first day she had a fit,huffing and puffing at me. She knows I'm trying to helpher. 

Thanks so much for asking.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 10, 2004)

Does anybody have a link to a photo ofthis condition (the third eyelid showing)? I've looked andlooked but can't find one and can't envision what you guys are talkingabout.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 10, 2004)

Here's a link to a good photo of a normal third eye lid showing (2nd photo)

http://www.umich.edu/~urecord/9798/Nov26_97/laser.htm
The third eyelidcan become inflammed, red and infected.


http://www.umich.edu/~urecord/9798/Nov26_97/eye2.jpg
http://www.umich.edu/~urecord/9798/Nov26_97/eye2.jpg


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 10, 2004)

Ohhh, I see! 

Thanks so much, Pam. This is *very* helpful.


----------



## gjsara (Jun 23, 2004)

pam you are so wise!!!!!!when i picklyla (who is also a holland lop,) upsometimes her third eyelid shows but it goes back in as soonas i put her down do you know what might be causing this???


----------



## pamnock (Jun 23, 2004)

Just sounds like a reflex reaction -- I wouldn't worry about it.

Pam


----------



## gjsara (Jun 23, 2004)

thank you!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 23, 2004)

Pam?

Is it common for third eyelids to show up in aging rabbits?

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jun 23, 2004)

Some may begin to get a "lazy" third eye-lid asthey age. It can be due to any number of factors.We have a doe that has a genetic defect in the musclesthataffects the shape of the third eyelid and prevents her from completelyretracting them. 



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 23, 2004)

Pam,

Fauna, my mini lop, seems to have a small bit of oily fur around thetop of her ears. It used to be in her eyes with the conjunctivitis, butthat's dried up. 

Anything I can do or is this something that is an age thing too? She's4.5 years old and unspayed. We've rescued her and it's now too late tohave her spayed.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jun 24, 2004)

See if applying a small amount of hydrocortisone ointment works.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks, I will. 

I've noticed that every day it looks better and better. 

One last thing, is it known if the third eyelid effects their eyesight?

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jun 24, 2004)

It really wouldn't affect the eyesight unless itis obstructing the pupil. Otherwise, it's just more of anannoyance at the corner of the eye.

Exposure can lead to irritation and potential infection, so it's good to monitor the condition of the exposed third eyelid.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 26, 2004)

Should exposure lead to irritation and possible infection, Pam, wouldyou recommend I wash the eye out every so often? If infection couldoccur, what would be the signs and recommended treatment?

Thanks so much.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jun 26, 2004)

I would consult with the vet on proper treatment as some medications may cause further irritation and make the problem worse.

This site has some good info on causes and treatment. . .

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Pam,

The corner of Fauna's eyes are crusty, I've just noticed tonight.

I still have some of the conjunctivitis medication left from the vet. Will start that up again. 

I'm also going to put some warm cotton pads on her eyes to loosen the crust so that I can get it off.

Any chance of allergies causing the conjunctivitis or would this be asign of infection caused by the exposure of the third eyelid?

Many Thanks.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 1, 2004)

P.S.

Fauna loved the warm cotton pads applied to her eyes. She leaned right into it. 

It's going to take a few times to loosen the crust.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 2, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hi Pam,
> 
> The corner of Fauna's eyes are crusty, I've just noticed tonight.
> 
> ...




Hi Carolyn!

It could be due to irritants. My friend's rabbithadsimilar health issuesgoing on -- a little crustat the tips of the ears, crusty eyes and developed crusting around thenose and wasn't eating well. The vet prescribed tetracyclineeye ointment, baytril pills and ivomec once a week for 10 weeks. (Wehad also started the doe on oral tetracycline a week before going tothe vet -- the symptoms were clearing when I took the rabbit in forit's appointment when my friend was out of town.) 

The doe hasn't been on antibiotics for a while and hasn't shown anymore symptoms. She is a picky eater, so gets a little NutriCal and dandelion leaves along with her regulardiet. 

You may want to check into oral antibiotics for Fauna if the problem persists.



Please keep me updated on how the little sweetie is doing. She sounds like such a doll!



Your Friend 



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 2, 2004)

Dear Dr. Pam,

Thanks so much for the valuable information and sharing the story of your friend's little buddy with me. 

Fauna _definitely_ is a very picky eater. I think I may startgiving a dose here and there of Nutri-Cal. Couldn't hurt to give it toher from time to time. 

After just one application of Neobacimyx-H for the conjunctivitis lastnight, she's a little less crusty, and I do think the warm pads helpedto break it up. If after the medicine's gone an it's reoccurring, I'lldefinitely go back to the vet and try to get antibiotics.

You're right. She's the sweetest little thing and so brave. She doesn'tfight me when I put in the medication. She's my little baby girl. Icouldn't love her any more than I do.

Thanks so much for your help. You have no idea how much comfort itbrings all of us knowing that we can ask you about these things.

You're a treasure. It's an blessing to know you. You're a Noble Woman.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh, bless Fauna for not fighting youabout the medication. What an absolute sweetie. I'msure that she loves and appreciates you for all that you do for her,Carolyn. My heart warms every time I read about the wonderfullife that she has now. 

I have to agree with you yet once again about "Doc" Pamtoo. It's such a blessing to have her here with us.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 2, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Dear Dr. Pam,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't place me too high up on that pedestal Carolyn -- I'm afraid ofheights and it's a loooooooong way to fall!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2004)

Dear Pam,

You were kind enough to ask me to keep you in the loop as far as Fauna was concerned. Here's the follow-up.

The vet determined after examining her that she has a plugged tearduct. She said that it was most likely as a result of theconjunctivitis and the infection in the eye. 

She said that once they're plugged like that, they're hard to getunclogged and/or they just go back to being clogged again. She trimmedthe hard fur around her eyes. I'm to treat her with a warm compressevery day to keep her eyes and fur clean. 

She's lost a pound and 3 oz. which shocked me. I'll give her some NutriCal and unlimited pellets as before I was giving her what her weightrequirement was. 

All other systems are Go. I think she'll be looking and feeling betterafter she's really used her new home and getting settled. The stressesshe's had have been a lot, the doctor agreed. I just have to give hersome time to acclimate.

My vet told me that if she was a person, she'd be a chain smokerbecause of how nervous she is. As a result, her metabolism works fasterthan most rabbits. 

Thank you so much.

-Carolyn


(P.S. I couldn't believe how far back I had to go to find this post!)


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 27, 2004)

Carolyn,

Obviously, seriously concerned about Fauna on several levels, as webrought her to you! Are you sure the vet did not make anerror regarding her 1lb 3oz weight loss? When I weighed heron May 21, 2004 she was 3lb 14oz. A 1lb 3oz loss would belike over a 1/3 reduction in body weight from that time!Granted, she may have gained some in the interim, but howcould we all miss that much of a drop just a week and half ago?

Please do keep us posted.

Buck


----------



## pamnock (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow -- that's a major weight loss -- keep usupdated on what's going on. As Buck said -- perhaps anerror? You would have probably picked up on that much of aweight loss without even putting her on a scale.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm very concerned about her too. 


-Carolyn


----------



## uppon2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry to revive such an old thread. I am a new user and would just like to ask a Question.

Bruiser my Flem X NZ Buck is currently 11 weeks old and I'm not sure if it is a "third eyelid" but it is definitely another translucent shielding that is exposed and on some occasions covering 70% of his eye (Not quite covering the pupil)

He picked up the same mutation like his father, he has 1 brown eye and 1 blue eye. All of his siblings have blue eyes only. The brown eye is the eye with the problem so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it?

I am very concerned about it as it seems to be getting worse as time goes on. He is not in any pain and does not seem to be bothered by it at this stage. He eats and drinks perfectly fine and his poo and wee seem to look normal.

What should I do?


----------



## uppon2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a pic


----------



## Clover25 (Mar 13, 2013)

my rabbit's third eyelid is showing all of the time in both eyes, it is not red or inflamed and he is acting his normal self. Could this be a problem or infection? Should i take him to the vets?


----------

